# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  SQL script how to?

## vickr1z

good  day to all.
im running PostgreSQL on my linux.

my main goal is to create a script that will dump a data from our server too  my  local PC. the content of the script would be execute sql command in one shot:
1. dump data
2. update and insert some rows to table.

how can i accomplish this and how to run a scrippt from postgresql?
pls help.. thanks in advance

----------

